# what size RUBs would I need to start up my mousery?



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

What sized RUBs would I need to start my mousery in litres? I know I'm going to need a 1 for does, 1 for my stud, a breeding box for starters but I'm unsure what are the minimum and maximums sizes for these?

I just want to know as will be getting supplies together soon. Thanks.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Might be worth trying out wooden vs. plastic before you get lots. Personally I've tried wooden boxes a few times and don't get on with them, whereas some people swear by them. Size-wise 18 x 12 inches is the sort of size most people use for a breeding trio.


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

So that would be a 10litre? What about one for my stud? Should he have the same size or smaller? 
Should I have all my does together in a massive one or have each type of doe seperately? 
I thought about putting some wooden ones together but I'm abit afraid of them chewing the edges where as on the plastic of the RUB I can bolt on some sheet metal to prevent it. Also with the wood I can imagine it weighs more then a RUB which would mean the shelving would need to be thicker to support it all. I'm good with my hands so putting it all together won't be much of a problem. 
Why didn't you like the wooden boxes?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't like the wooden boxes because they're heavier and more difficult to clean properly i.e. disinfect. I do like to be able to see into the boxes a bit more too. I think one of the reasons my mice are quite laid back is that they're exposed to more light and movement in the plastic boxes than they would be in wooden ones. They still have a nest to hide in when they want to.

Apart from when you're starting out you shouldn't have bucks alone for too long because they'll be in with does, but a smaller box for a single buck is fine. I don't use RUBs so I don't know what size in litres, though I have heard people say they use 9L RUBs.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Most of my RUB's are 16 ltr, the floor size is 15" x 10", I have larger in a heavier plastic. Cait's advice is good, I would try some wood & plastic, see what you like & more importantly what your stock likes. I've found some varieties chew more than others.
I also have 18" x 12" wooden boxes, made over twenty years ago from WBP seven ply. I don't think modern WBP .,especially if it's Chinese, is anywhere near as good.
As I say some chew worse than others, if a wooden box is chewed then plastic wood makes them leave it alone. If there's a sizeable hole in plastic there's not a lot you can do. I had a trio of Agouti's make a large hole one night, I enlarged it & covered it with wire mesh cable tied on.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

10L???? I never have more than 3 mice in my 60L's


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

So I should make one out of ply and get a RUB around 16-20l and see what they like best? I take it the less chewed one will be there favourite one? 
By the way do you give your show mice toys when they aren't with litters? 
To Pauly: how many 16l rubs do you have? Do they do well in them? How many would be the maximum amount of mice would you keep in one?
To miceandmore64: do you live in the usa? They must take up a lot of space? I have my slow worms in a 50l RUB and they are bigger then mice?
To Cait: my boxes wouldn't be hard to clean as i'll lino and seal up the interior with a tiny bit of bathroom sealant just for ease of cleaning like I did with my old rat cage. Also I would have a mesh lid and a mesh window in the front so I could check on/watch them as I really like watching them. They are so interesting and cute. That's should allow a decent bit of light in but I do think the plastic would allow much more.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Of course they will like the bigger ones. I think you should gt 40L coz I am against animal cruelty. Why don't giants just shove you in something 10 times your size. Leave you in your bedroom your whole life


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Of course they will like the bigger ones. I think you should gt 40L coz I am against animal cruelty. Why don't giants just shove you in something 10 times your size. Leave you in your bedroom your whole life


 fftopic 
compassion to animals is great but you can't quite compare people to mice.Take a look at this clip of what happens when there are optimum breeding conditions and plenty of food.If you kept mice in those crowded conditions forum folk would have plenty to say.These mice of course are free to live as they choose....
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 7178,d.ZG4

your preference for larger cages has been registered on this thread.Any further debate about the ethics of cage size and cruelty must be covered on a new thread for open debate.


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't condone cruelty to animals at all and have personally rescued wildlife and have worked with the RSPCA before to take away animals from bad conditions and report any pet shops with bad conditions as any animal deserves to have a good quality of living. I'm currently working on a Slow Worm conservation project to help these lovely little creatures thrive again in our woodlands. There's a difference between cruelty and size to house animals in as recommendations tend to be a fair bit above cruelty. Just because you give them more room then recommended does not mean that your always doing the animal a service. Snakes are well know for having small territories and housing them in very large vivariums can cause them stress. I don't know much about mice so I can't really comment on them.

Rar! That's a lot of mice! I sure won't have them any where near that level for sure!!

So people I'm thinking this a 10l for a lone buck, 20l to breed in and a 50l for my does. Is this a good (non cruel) size for me to start up on?


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Markus, I have 20 RUB's. Yes, they do very well in them. I usually have two does kindle together, cull the litters to does, reduce if there's too many. If I only have one doe, then six youngsters do fine.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry for that comment I didnt mean to shove you in the bedroom by that I was just comparing the mice situation


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a wide range of opinions is good for the forum otherwise it becomes an unpleasant clique of like minded people.We've been there and done that on here and don't want to repeat it.So feel free to post your ethical views,it's just a bit of a balance to keep individual threads clear of pending rows


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah well im a bit under predictable but oh well new year new start


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

Sweet. I'll put an order in monday then. Going to get a 15l for my buck tho. I'll let you know who it all goes. It will all be done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

SarahC said:


> a wide range of opinions is good for the forum otherwise it becomes an unpleasant clique of like minded people.We've been there and done that on here and don't want to repeat it.So feel free to post your ethical views,it's just a bit of a balance to keep individual threads clear of pending rows


You British people and your silly cute words... lol can you imagine how confused I was when I read "row" in Harry Potter books as a kid? :lol:


----------

